# gimpy trapdoor spider



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess this isn't very cute compared with versi slings, but I bought this 5-legger cheap off Exopet as I felt sorry for it. I'm calling it Quintus.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Cor, don't call it gimpy to its face... it might take offence, and then bite your eyes...


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Give it's hole a kiss Lisa. :lol2:

Very nice spids, I love trapdoors!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Give it's hole a kiss Lisa. :lol2:


ummm this is a family forum, don't be rude..... 

it hasn't dug its hole yet, I doubt I'll ever see it again after tonight.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> ummm this is a family forum, don't be rude.....
> 
> it hasn't dug its hole yet, I doubt I'll ever see it again after tonight.


You made it dirty, not me. :gasp:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Josh, that comment was always dirty...

Also, gnyeaugh, they're fascinating creatures but 'damn, they ugly'.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

bless even with only 5 legs it seems happy, will grown those back though wont it ?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

it should regrow them when it moults, but it still managed to nab a cricket, so I'm not worried.

And Josh, there was no way that comment could not be interpreted dirtily :whistling2:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

Stay away from that TRAPDOOOR... cuz theres somethign down there... ahahahah old school... if you dont no what im talking about google trapdoor


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG I remember that! Totally loved that show, I wonder if it's somewhere online...

_Edit: I think I must have watched it on video... I wasn't alive when it first came out_


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I expect it's on Youtube.....


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was watching Trapdoor on youtube the other day haha, its a kinda special spid


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I named one of my T's Drut . :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Biker-mice from Mars is on youtube... If ever there was show that epitomized 90s cartoons...

Anyway, the topic: How big is that spider?


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

and how it loose its wikkle leg


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

YouTube - The Trap Door - Intro


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

it's about 2" legspan or just under. I don't know how it lost its legs, most trapdoors in the hobby are wild-caught so anything could've happened, I guess.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

tiesto said:


> YouTube - The Trap Door - Intro


For some reason I know this program, but have no memory of any episode watched. Now thats bugging me


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

tiesto said:


> *Stay away from that TRAPDOOOR... cuz theres somethign down there*... ahahahah old school... if you dont no what im talking about google trapdoor


Hahaaaaaaaaaaa i was gunna post this:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

I LOVED trapdoor :flrt:

He is still cute Lisa. The lack of legs makes him so:flrt:


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

aww with El Stumpo and now the 5 legged trapdoor you're doing great with "special" spiders 

they are ugly tho


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

_it came in with 5 legs, it is WC so probably lost them whilst being caught._


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

to be fairdont matter how many leggs its got when your keeping a pet hole


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

or that they are so evil, you could pull off all its legs and it would still be a killing machine! I love them.hehe


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love pet holes i mean trap doors, my dad has one upstairs :no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

she's still above ground at the moment. i hope she can make her trap OK with 5 legs!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Dig a lil' ditch to get her going. Encourage her. :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I did make a lil starter hole about an inch deep, but she hasn't improved on it and it hasn't got a lid yet. Maybe I should get the aquarium sealant out and make one. I could glue her a couple of matchsticks on for legs until she regrows her own maybe.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

tiesto said:


> Stay away from that TRAPDOOOR... cuz theres somethign down there... ahahahah old school... if you dont no what im talking about google trapdoor


i loved that prog...I loved the skeleton that wore the slippers lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> I named one of my T's Drut . :lol2:


Did you ever notice that it was Turd but backwards?

I used to watch it all the time, got it on dvd now, lol.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Lisa, when i gave my trapdoor to inkyjoe, we dug it up for pics and a re-house. It never made a new burrow what so ever, decided to molt on top! and died unfortualy! So dig a real deep one i reckon, and hopfully, it will use that! Bloody horrible thing when that molted!!! :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

oh OK Nathan, I'll make a bigger hole for it.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I did make a lil starter hole about an inch deep, but she hasn't improved on it and it hasn't got a lid yet. Maybe I should get the aquarium sealant out and make one. I could glue her a couple of matchsticks on for legs until she regrows her own maybe.


I have a little toy car from a kinder egg that comes apart. Maybe you could glue it to the bottom of spid kinda like those carts they use for dogs that lose thier legs:no1::lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats cute, in an ugly kinda way :blush:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys

I'm new as you can see i found this site about a week ago and have viewed bits here n there and am very interested in all this stuff unfortunately im a lil scared of spiders n my mum would destroy me if i ever got a spider as a pet...truth is i get a lil scared of spiders in my room D:

Even though i dont own a spider or anything like that i hope you dont mind me chattin with you all and learning some stuff from you, Ive noticed that garlicpickle is very knowledgable about this subject and by the sounds of it has a few pets of this kind.

now on topic....

is it not dangerous to keep a trapdoor as a pet being as they extremely vemonous and aggressive what would happen if it escaped


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not very knowledgeable. I've only been keeping spiders about 8 months. I only know what I know because of much more knowlegeable people who have kindly shared their knowledge with me :lol2:

But yes, you have to take sensible precautions to prevent escapes. The bite of these trapdoor spiders is apparently exceedingly unpleasant and I don't fancy trying it.

Its house is a large plastic sweet jar half full of soil with small air holes in the lid and up the sides (small enough that the spider can't squeeze out). So there's a good 6" headroom between the top of the soil and the lid of the jar. Some spiders can climb glass or plastic but these don't seem to be able to. And of course it goes without saying that I don't stick my hand in there.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable. I've only been keeping spiders about 8 months. I only know what I know because of much more knowlegeable people who have kindly shared their knowledge with me :lol2:
> 
> But yes, you have to take sensible precautions to prevent escapes. The bite of these trapdoor spiders is apparently exceedingly unpleasant and I don't fancy trying it.
> 
> Its house is a large plastic sweet jar half full of soil with small air holes in the lid and up the sides (small enough that the spider can't squeeze out). So there's a good 6" headroom between the top of the soil and the lid of the jar. Some spiders can climb glass or plastic but these don't seem to be able to. *And of course it goes without saying that I don't stick my hand in there*.


Why not? :razz:

Start off multiple burrows for it Lisa going down to varying depths and that should stimulate it to 'choose' and develop one into it's own trap.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

ah my bad lol well either way 8 months is long enough maybe to know what to expect. 

I know they probably have a thread on this somewhere and #Ive read the guide but not good with the scientific names but what is the safest T to own and what would be a good home for it....If im honest if i ever got one id try to cure my fear first but lol I never want to experience a bite. (once i had gerbils they rocked then one bite my finger! didnt hurt for long but didnt want it to happen again and I see the idea of a T gettin hold me as a really not nice moment D:

EDIT: but Unless i get addicted after i move out of my mums house, I'll never own a trapdoor as thats just scary lol and I'm tryin to not sound unmanly


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable. *I've only been keeping spiders about 8 months. *I only know what I know because of much more knowlegeable people who have kindly shared their knowledge with me :lol2:
> 
> But yes, you have to take sensible precautions to prevent escapes. The bite of these trapdoor spiders is apparently exceedingly unpleasant and I don't fancy trying it.
> 
> Its house is a large plastic sweet jar half full of soil with small air holes in the lid and up the sides (small enough that the spider can't squeeze out). So there's a good 6" headroom between the top of the soil and the lid of the jar. Some spiders can climb glass or plastic but these don't seem to be able to.* And of course it goes without saying that I don't stick my hand in* *there.*


Firstly i cannot believe it has only been 8 months. You really have done your homework. I assumed it had been years lol

Do you not even tickle him under the chin ???:flrt:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> The bite of these trapdoor spiders is apparently exceedingly unpleasant and I don't fancy trying it.


yes, it hurts. dont know from your spider but the one I had....ouch, only got the tip of its fang in before falling onto my lap....dont know what a proper full on bite would feel like but from the preview, dont want to find out this was years ago, wouldnt make the same stupid mistake now..


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

something like a B. smithi (redknee) or one of the Aphonopelma or Euathlus species is a good starter T. they all tend to be fairly docile and not prone to biting - although they will kick hair off if annoyed.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Do you not even tickle him under the chin ???:flrt:


I'll let you do that if you ever come and visit


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info and the warning do all T's flick hair? 
I once heard that they can have their fangs removed dunno if its true but if so how would they feed? lil unfair on the T imo


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They can't eat without fangs. Plus they would grow back everytime the spider moulted.
Most New World T's flick hair as defence. Old World T's don't, but as such tend to bite more readily and their vemon is generally nastier.


There's a good thread here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/43641-how-choose-your-first-spider.html


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I'll let you do that if you ever come and visit


Okie dokie please have a paramedic standing by in case he kisses me:flrt:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers all this stuff makes me want one but I think it'd be unfair of me to get one because I think my fear would get in the way, might try going to a shop that sells them to see if they can help me get over it b4 goin the whole 9 yards. 

So other than the trap what else have you got?
What about you Teeny?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> Cheers all this stuff makes me want one but I think it'd be unfair of me to get one because I think my fear would get in the way, might try going to a shop that sells them to see if they can help me get over it b4 goin the whole 9 yards.
> 
> So other than the trap what else have you got?
> What about you Teeny?


Click the little invert box in my sig. The list will drop down:no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> Cheers all this stuff makes me want one but I think it'd be unfair of me to get one because I think my fear would get in the way, might try going to a shop that sells them to see if they can help me get over it b4 goin the whole 9 yards.
> 
> So other than the trap what else have you got?
> What about you Teeny?


I've got about 40 spiders including babies, around half of which are Poecilotheria (not really suitable first spiders)
I also have 2 greenbottle blues, a B. smithi, a couple of different Euathlus, an A geniculata (whiteknee) and some others
Some pix of some of mine are here
Spiders pictures by garlicpickle - Photobucket 

pages 3 and 4 have the best pics.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

wow how do u have so many! lol do you breed them too?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I've got about 40 spiders including babies, around half of which are Poecilotheria (not really suitable first spiders)
> I also have *2 greenbottle blues*, a B. smithi, a couple of different Euathlus, an A geniculata (whiteknee) and some others
> Some pix of some of mine are here
> Spiders pictures by garlicpickle - Photobucket
> ...


Any of those for sale :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Any of those for sale :whistling2:


no they flippin ain't :whip: I can't part with Webster and Vespa!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> no they flippin ain't :whip: I can't part with Webster and Vespa!


Damn i just assumed as you removed the not for sale part from your sig................................................:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Damn i just assumed as you removed the not for sale part from your sig................................................:lol2:


grrrrr :bash:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

lol with so many how do u keep track of names? you got a list?

but man these pics are so awesome! can you believe it a 20yr old pissing his mum off bout gettin a T me n my gf are moving out in the next 4-5 months shes has the same opinion as my mum lol but may be able to talk her into it.

was told i could have a corn snake but spiders are more fascinating yet a lil scary!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They don't all have names


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I have 2 corns and they are lovely little nosy snakes. In fact Minty is sat half on my shoulder and half under my hair as i type lol.
T's are however waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more fascinating to watch. They take up very little space and as far as i am concerned are the easiest thing ever to look after.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

do corns have fangs or are they like pythons......I know they swallow whole but do they bite first?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> do corns have fangs or are they like pythons......I know they swallow whole but do they bite first?


They have like little rows of needle teeth. I doubt it would hurt mcuh, might not even draw blood tbh. They just strike, get hold, grab thier food wrap around it and swallow it :no1: Greedy little sods too lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Totally putting out the rumour that Lisa has GBBs for sale... no end of PMs for you my dear. 

Was it you that has the Greenbottle Brown?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I know she hasn't i just happened to notice that she had removed it from her sig so i thought it would be ok to ask now lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Oh I know that, I remember why she put it there in the first place


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The Greenbottle Brown was sold for an undisclosed sum :lol2:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

ooo I heard GBB are very aggressive, they look cool though imo lol wouldnt wanna hold one


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

they're not, they're just very greedy. I wouldn't put my finger in because I'm sure they would think it was food.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

lol have you ever had a nasty bite?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

not had any kind of bite  apart from my royal havin a go one time.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

With a 40 creepy crawling I'd say that deserves an award O_O

also anyone seen this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0y4PrjRnII


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe the reason I've never been bitten is I don't try to hold mean spiders! :lol2:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

lol you and me both ^o^


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not been bitten either and do not intend to. My H.Gigas and OBT are scary lol

PS LIsa what did you do to these weevils ????? I split them out into 2 tubs and added extra beans to each. There were quite a few adults in each. This morning Booooooooooooooom there are hundreds of the buggers. Tell me they don't breed like this all the time :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

whats a weevil? aint they in Torchwood?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> whats a weevil? aint they in Torchwood?


Yup Lisa sold me loads of monsters:whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Small grain and pulse boring beetles, fair few of us use bean weevils to feed small spiderlings as they're easy to rear, small, nutritious and they can't hurt the spider.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> I have not been bitten either and do not intend to. My H.Gigas and OBT are scary lol
> 
> PS LIsa what did you do to these weevils ????? I split them out into 2 tubs and added extra beans to each. There were quite a few adults in each. This morning Booooooooooooooom there are hundreds of the buggers. Tell me they don't breed like this all the time :gasp::lol2:


it's the warm weather. They go boom and bust. In another 2 weeks the adults will probably all have died and there'll be almost none, but there'll be a new lot of grubs incubating.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Off topic I know, but when are we ever on topic 

Anyone considered splitting a culture, refrigerating one of them for a week or two to slow growth then setting it aside the other at normal temps? Cause that one to lag, give you a more reliable source of adult weevils?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> it's the warm weather. They go boom and bust. In another 2 weeks the adults will probably all have died and there'll be almost none, but there'll be a new lot of grubs incubating.


Thank god for that. I thought i was going to have to split them again lol
It is madness. The little Genic seems to like them tho ( even tho it went off them and prefered pre killed cricks) so maybe it will bulk up again:no1:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Small grain and pulse boring beetles, fair few of us use bean weevils to feed small spiderlings as they're easy to rear, small, nutritious and they can't hurt the spider.


ah right nice atleast they seem easy to breed easy food source ^_^


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I fear it's a little wasteful my culture... I should have more slings to make use of it...
I've got enough weevils atm to feed my irminia for the next 3 months it looks like.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> ah right nice atleast they seem easy to breed easy food source ^_^


Esay.....................EASY....................:gasp::gasp::gasp: You have no idea lol.
Mine have erupted. It looks like a swarm of ants in each tub lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

that's why I got shot of some. I've only got a few slings small enough to need weevils. I gave away 7/8ths of my stock, and I've still got more than I need.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol Garlic a world feeder of spiders! so what do they eat after they dont need the weevils? crickets or mice or do spiders not really eat mice


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm like the Mother Teresa of spiders :lol2:

once they're too big for weevils they get crickets of a suitable size, or sometimes mealworms. Some people feed their bigger spiders the odd pinkie, but I never have.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

lol anyone interested in a black widow?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I've heard that too much in the way of vertebrate prey can cause lasting damage, too much calcium see?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> lol anyone interested in a black widow?


 depends what type .


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> depends what type .


lol didnt know there were types but what one would you want?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I only really like _Latrodectus hasselti as the rest are boreing ._


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Splyzer said:


> lol anyone interested in a black widow?


Your selling them?


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> I only really like _Latrodectus hasselti as the rest are boreing ._


ah the redback would u be worried about keepin such a tiny n deadly spider?

does england even have the antivenin?


oh know lol man i dnt even have a house spider 

just wondering


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I doubt it.

All Latrodectus are covered by the DWA which means it's not legal to own one unless you have the proper permit.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I Was just testing people to se if they would sell with people who dont have license .


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

imagine having a male n female and breeding and they escaped lol there'd be some widow raping going around D:

speaking bout permits how comes you dont need one for your trappy? or do you but u just didnt say.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Hilarious though I think that phrase is, mods might not like it as kids use this forum...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

nope, trapdoors aren't DWA. I don't own anything that is (honestly)


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Trap doors arnt true spiders . They are Mygalomorphae close relitives to tarantulas . 900 posts woop woop PARTY


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^Hilarious though I think that phrase is, mods might not like it as kids use this forum...


lol my bad wont happen again ^^

@Garlic I can keep a secret ^_~

okay so Im guessing T's arent true spiders so what is the difference?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

i really haven't lol, I prefer not to have things here that might kill me.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> i really haven't lol, I prefer not to have things here that might kill me.


lol because your trappy will throw candy floss at you lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Splyzer said:


> lol because your trappy will throw candy floss at you lol


A bite from one will hurt, but it won't kill you.

I breed L.Mactans and don't have roving bands of slings going round raping people


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

young_gun said:


> a bite from one will hurt, but it won't kill you.
> 
> I breed l.mactans and don't have roving bands of slings going round raping people


hahahahahahahah........................ My inverts go around rapeing window pains and plastic bags


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> A bite from one will hurt, but it won't kill you.
> 
> I breed L.Mactans and don't have roving bands of slings going round raping people


oh lewd my day dream has become reality but without all the rape lol


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

ooo heres a question for you guys 

say...
you have 1 king baboon sling and you continuously handle it right up to lets say 1 year old

would it become docile? or would it still be a risk?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> okay so Im guessing T's arent true spiders so what is the difference?


The most noticeable difference is probably the arrangement of their fangs . Aranaemorphs (?) aka true spiders fangs are arranged like a pair of pincers coming together from the sides were as Mygalomorphs , T's , trapdoors etc have fangs that plunge downwards .


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> The most noticeable difference is probably the arrangement of their fangs . Aranaemorphs (?) aka true spiders fangs are arranged like a pair of pincers coming together from the sides were as Mygalomorphs , T's , trapdoors etc have fangs that plunge downwards .


ah its almost the same kinda thing telling crocs from allies if you get my drift they very similar but are actually different


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> ooo heres a question for you guys
> 
> say...
> you have 1 king baboon sling and you continuously handle it right up to lets say 1 year old
> ...


they don't get used to it. They don't have the brain power to "remember" that you won't hurt them.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> they don't get used to it. They don't have the brain power to "remember" that you won't hurt them.


I disagree

if handled EVERY day they will "tolerate" being handled, but they are still likely to bite if spooked.

there is some speculation as to the quality of T's memory, possibly 3 days as I read somewhere (damn all those books / magazines / journals) that they can learn that a specific number of taps on the viv means food etc.

rudimentory memory.

also I know of a guy who used to own a shop in London who handled his VERY tame P. regalis every day, he even got her out for me, onto his hand.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess it's something that can't actually be proven, because anyone can have a docile specimen of a particular tarantula and attribute its docility to regular handling. But of course if a particular tarantula had shown aggression or bitten its handler (especially more than once), it's unlikely he or she would continue trying to handle it.

Because individual spiders vary in temperament (we've all heard of so called "docile" chile roses that are mean as hell), even a control group experiment still wouldn't conclusively prove that they get used to handling.

The only way I can think of would be to get a batch of spiderlings from the same sac which would hopefully have inherited similar traits from their parents, split them into "handled" and "not handled" groups and see how their reactions differed over a long period of time.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I guess it's something that can't actually be proven, because anyone can have a docile specimen of a particular tarantula and attribute its docility to regular handling. But of course if a particular tarantula had shown aggression or bitten its handler (especially more than once), it's unlikely he or she would continue trying to handle it.
> 
> Because individual spiders vary in temperament (we've all heard of so called "docile" chile roses that are mean as hell), even a control group experiment still wouldn't conclusively prove that they get used to handling.
> 
> The only way I can think of would be to get a batch of spiderlings from the same sac which would hopefully have inherited similar traits from their parents, split them into "handled" and "not handled" groups and see how their reactions differed over a long period of time.


Thanks for volunteering Lisa . Please keep us informed about your progress .:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Thanks for volunteering Lisa . Please keep us informed about your progress .:lol2:


I'm not of a sufficiently disciplined or scientific mindset to be able to keep the experiment "pure". Perhaps somebody else would like to volunteer? I may have a batch of regalis slings soon......


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

If you're doing the handling, we'll do the notes LOL.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

lol look forward to it but also, Lisa what are your plans with your slings?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm not of a sufficiently disciplined or scientific mindset to be able to keep the experiment "pure". Perhaps somebody else would like to volunteer? I may have a batch of regalis slings soon......


I could think of worse projects, I'll choose something other than Regalis for it though I think


----------

